# Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Just a quick poll. Can't decide. I don't think i like GHL since it's really loud but threw it in anyway.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (SungTT)*

my Euro Sport is not loud at all but has a nice tone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (VWdriver03)*

BORLA..duh!


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (SpongeTheOc)*

anyone have audio clips?


----------



## stilljester (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (SpongeTheOc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpongeTheOc* »_BORLA..duh!
















Seconded that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Itsallgood (Dec 4, 2003)

*Exhaust sound clips............*

http://www.ttroadster.net/exhaust.html


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust sound clips............ (Itsallgood)*

Ive been to that site a few times but for some reason only the first top left quicktime functions become available for me. I cant listen to any other ones. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust sound clips............ (eastcoastdubs)*

i found that pretty annoying as well, so i just looked up all the clips in the source.
here you go.
APR 225 
Stock 3.2 
Forge 225 
Neuspeed 225 
Remus 180 
APR 180 
Custom 225 
Borla 180 
Jetex 225 
Milltek 3.2 
Milltek 225


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust sound clips............ (SungTT)*

well, i went ahead and bought the APR. i liked the sound of APR and Milltek but APR was $100 cheaper and ecstuning had free shipping.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

custom 3" from the turbo back, all mandrel bent and jet hot coated with a magnaflow dual out muffler, wouldnt trade it for anything.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_custom 3" from the turbo back, all mandrel bent and jet hot coated with a magnaflow dual out muffler, wouldnt trade it for anything.

had that same setup on my jetta....LOVED IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust sound clips............ (SungTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SungTT* »_i found that pretty annoying as well, so i just looked up all the clips in the source.
here you go.


Thank you!


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust sound clips............ (eastcoastdubs)*

never mind.


_Modified by 602crew at 3:25 PM 10-22-2006_


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust sound clips............ (602crew)*

well, here it is.


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

It looks great. Does anyone have any thoughts on the Blue Flame exhaust? I am torn between APR and that.


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd) custom 3" from the turbo back, all mandrel bent and jet hot coated with a magnafl*

Did you do the 3 inch yourself? I need to find someone local to the Dallas, TX area that could do that stuff for me.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (dtrain6977)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtrain6977* »_It looks great. Does anyone have any thoughts on the Blue Flame exhaust? I am torn between APR and that. 

I found one or two reviews on here. Someone said the fitment, sound, performance etc was perfect so I ordred one the other day. I should have it next week. I'll put up a video with sound once I get it on. It was $625 shipped, so I couldn't pass it up.
Adam


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

You found it on Ebay too huh Adam? That's where I found it for that price. The thing is, I believe the setup formulanerd has is less restrictive and still cheaper to put together. I'd like to do 3 inch from the turbo back, but also need a cat for emissions. The only kit I found for that is the horribly overpriced 2800 dollar APR kit. No thanks.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd) custom 3" from the turbo back, all mandrel bent and jet hot ... (dtrain6977)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtrain6977* »_Did you do the 3 inch yourself? I need to find someone local to the Dallas, TX area that could do that stuff for me.

you'll have to call around and find a shop that can mandrel bend 3" the equipment is really expensive, so most of the time only serious exhaust shops and mainly exhaust manufacturers have it. i'd just start calling around.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (dtrain6977)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtrain6977* »_You found it on Ebay too huh Adam? That's where I found it for that price. The thing is, I believe the setup formulanerd has is less restrictive and still cheaper to put together. I'd like to do 3 inch from the turbo back, but also need a cat for emissions. The only kit I found for that is the horribly overpriced 2800 dollar APR kit. No thanks.

Yup, I'm with ya. I was going to have the whole thing custom made, but I didn't want to worry about finding a muffler that fits right, and this price was great. So, after I buy a custom 3" DP (from the guy making them on here) I'll have a full turboback system for under $1200 (which is just a little bit more than a full TB for a GTI). Not bad.


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd) custom 3" from the turbo back, all mandrel bent and jet hot coated with a magnafl*

Where did you find someone around the Clarksville area? My father lives in Chapmansboro and I drive up there a few times a year to visit. Did you have someone I could talk to? Adam I wanted to do that customer 3 inch DP he's making, but it's not for my 180TTQ. This saddens me deeply.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

sorry, it was done custom in california, not here in clarksville. and i cant think of any place around here that can mandrel bend 3", 2.5" maybe.


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust sound clips............ (SungTT)*

Nice Pipe - Did you go with the Turbo Back?


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust sound clips............ (sheetmetal)*

thanks, just the cat-back


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

Not to revive a dying thread, but I just happen to come across a catback called GTT AUDI TT ‘SPORTLITE’ TWIN EXIT EXHAUST SYSTEM and GTT AUDI TT ‘INTERLOCK’ TWIN EXIT EXHAUST SYSTEM. I'm assuming the only difference between the two is the Porsche like tips. It's on the following link:
http://www.gtt.uk.com/acatalog...l#a75
It has a link to how it sounds but it is busted. Anyone have any experience with that? It's the most affordable exhaust I have seen so far. Any impressions?


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (SungTT)*

The Apr cat back is the way I'm gonna go








the sexy oval tips..... NICE. 








i'll add a 42 draft downpipe/cat setup later....
3 inch downpipe to high flow cat to 2.5 inch
stainless APR cat back.... done.
that full APR setup is nice
don't get me wrong... but
it's a bucket of money. fo realzeys!
I'd like to add that there are a few nice
manufacturer exhaust tips out there....
like the porsche exhausts on the 911'
...... our OEM tips are good but cmon..
just LOOK at the Porsche tips 








funny thing is that the owners of this image want 1300 for these
exhaust Tips!




_Modified by texboy99 at 6:19 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (texboy99)*

L:O:L on a quick search...this came up close to first

http://auctions.yahoo.com/io...13449


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (ShockwaveCS)*

ohh and 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

Borla, I'm going with it but down the road, right now I'm going with a stock 225 exhaust minus the resonator and a custom catless downpipe. But Borla has excellent quality and a good sound.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (87Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87Euro* »_Borla, I'm going with it but down the road, right now I'm going with a stock 225 exhaust minus the resonator and a custom catless downpipe. But Borla has excellent quality and a good sound.

im thinking about Borla too............just not too happy about it bein a 2.5" system.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
im thinking about Borla too............just not too happy about it bein a 2.5" system.

then get a exhaust cut out also. a atp ves will make a big differnce. Plus with it being a 2.5" it will be quiter and wont drone under cruising.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Jetex


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (RnB_BTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RnB_BTS* »_Jetex









x2


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (texboy99)*

I bought some Porsche 997 exhaust tips on ebay for 52 bucks. I am just waiting for this weekend to put them on. I need to widen my cutouts in my valence for them to fit since they are double tips. They are on compound angles so they look different. They are slash cut like a normal tip but also angled so that one is longer than the other.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (urugly)*

someone makes a quad tip exhaust and matching valance, but i cant remember who. There is also a company in the UK that makes one that has gt3 tips on it already but the problem is they are gold







.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (cincyTT)*

well looks like im gonna get a Custom made 3" TB............prob next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_someone makes a quad tip exhaust and matching valance, but i cant remember who. There is also a company in the UK that makes one that has gt3 tips on it already but the problem is they are gold







.

ABT makes a quadtip with valance


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_someone makes a quad tip exhaust and matching valance, but i cant remember who. There is also a company in the UK that makes one that has gt3 tips on it already but the problem is they are gold







.

The UK exhaust is made by GTT, they make a lot of wierd lookin stuff for the TT. Their GT3 style tips on the exhaust are made of bronze, and they are very small. They are interlocked tips like the real porsche tips above but they are still small enough to fit in the stock exhaust cutouts in the rear.








These are the tips I bought, they need a little care but will look pretty sweet once I get everything done. I want to weld up a custom aluminum DTM style rear diffuser to replace the plastic one.
















This is the quad tipped exhaust made by HOFELE but I dont like it either. I wanted to be different so I am piecing together my own setup.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (urugly)*

you can have your 4 and ill just keep my one.








maybe ill go import and put on a 5" tip


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (cincyTT)*

I think a steel bucket welded onto the end of your exhaust would look awesome...that would be at least 14 inches and if you burned the end with a torch to make it blue it would give you another 20HP


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (urugly)*

now that is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im so doing it.
but i think im going borla for the sound. sweet,sweet music to my ears.


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (cincyTT)*

id have to say the APR..(good choice btw!). I have a catback as well...but I ordered the 42 DD 3" downpipe w/ the test pipe on friday evening...and im IMPATIENTLY waiting for it!!


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (RoTTirocket)*

I meant to say an "APR" catback <---NoooB to this forum =P


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (RoTTirocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoTTirocket* »_ I meant to say an "APR" catback <---NoooB to this forum =P

if you click the button next to the reply by your post you can edit it instead of making another post.


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (cincyTT)*

thanks for the tip


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Poll: Milltek, APR vs GHL (cincyTT)*









http://www.fastintentions.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
2.5 or 3" custom mandrel bent systems, you will not be dissatisfied w/ sound or quality!!


----------

